# ID



## markley02 (Jul 13, 2004)

Can someone ID these two different piranha


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

i think their both sanchezi's but i could be wrong. i think i see the scutes


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i say 2 sanchezi


----------



## flash! (Aug 10, 2004)

red&black said:


> i think their both sanchezi's but i could be wrong. i think i see the scutes
> [snapback]1043536[/snapback]​





henry 79 said:


> i say 2 sanchezi
> [snapback]1043537[/snapback]​










IMO


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

They're both S. Sanchezi.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

markley02 said:


> Can someone ID these two different piranha
> [snapback]1043521[/snapback]​


scutes (serrae )....?arent you suppose to see them in every serra ? Yeah sanchezis suppose to have further apart ones.. i dont see it in the pic but look of the fish is identical to sanchezi


----------

